# LCD Monitor - no brainer for computer recording



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I cant believe that its taken me so long to do this. Today I bought the cheapest LCD monitor I could find in Futureshop - $149 for an Acer monitor. What a difference it makes for eliminating the buzz when trying to record single coil guitars on my PC. I see a lot more single coil tunes in my future. :rockon2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Ha! Yea, I remember thinking a similar thing when I switch to LCD as well. It really did let me stay closer to the computer. I had taken to using a wireless keyboard and mouse on a TV table a few meters from my computer to keep the hum down and still control things.

If you're running Windows it's worthwhile turning on ClearType now that you've got an LCD monitor. Fire up IE and head over to:

http://www.microsoft.com/typography/cleartype/tuner/Step1.aspx

And it'll help you tune the font anti-aliasing to your LCD and your particular preferences.


----------



## Schenkerguy (Jul 12, 2008)

Haha, me too! I used this huge 20" crt monitor, and I would loop the section I wanted to record, start it, and turn off the monitor to not get buzz, then I got an LCD and my world changed! :rockon2:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Not only that, the conditons of my eyes improved after I stopped using CRTs. Don't wear glasses any more and no longer get redeye. CRTs are the devil.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have been using a nice IBM 19" CRT for a while now. Partly because I got it relatively cheap, partly because it has a great picture that is music to my eyes after spending all day on the LCD one in my work office, and partly because creating yet more e-waste does not sit well with me.

The temptation to go LCD is great though because it would not only be quieter, but it would free up SO much bench space. In my case, switching monitor types would not be a complete panacea for noise-free recording; I also have two fluorescent fixtures in my workshop.


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

mhammer said:


> The temptation to go LCD is great though because it would not only be quieter, but *it would free up SO much bench space*.


That was the biggest benefit to me, but my desk is on the small side. My keyboard would actually hang slightly over the edge of the desk with the CRT pig on board, now it's a good 3 inches away.


----------

